# Driver for Epson 1240u Scanner in Windows 10



## Goldie

Is there a free (or cheap!) driver available for the Epson Perfection 1240u scanner in Windows 10?
Its a great scanner, but the only driver I can find for it is VueScan which costs £31.
Have I any other options if I want to continue using this scanner?  
Thanks.


----------



## _Pete_

Have a look here. I know it says Windows 7 32 bit but the drop down on this page gives more options.

https://epson.com/Support/Scanners/.../s/SPT_B124011?review-filter=Windows+7+32-bit


----------



## johnb35

If you pay for a driver you are looking on the wrong site.  Drivers are always free from the manufacturers website.


----------



## Goldie

Unfortunately, Epson no longer offers anything for the 1240 - except point you in the direction of VueScan!


----------



## johnb35

Goldie said:


> Unfortunately, Epson no longer offers anything for the 1240 - except point you in the direction of VueScan!


But my point still stands.  Try the windows 7 driver and see if it works.  If not, you'll have to get a new scanner or a multifunction printer that prints, scan, copies, faxes.


----------



## Goldie

I tried to download the Windows 7 driver from the Epson site, but it only gives me the following 3 options:
a - to repair;  b - to modify  or c - to uninstall. 
The same happened when I selected one of the later Perfection scanner models just to try.
I assume it simply recognises my Windows 10 64-bit system as not compatible.


----------



## johnb35

On some driver installs, if its already installed, then you need to uninstall it first.  Then try reinstalling again.  Sometimes you can get lucky using windows 7 drivers for 10.


----------



## Goldie

Hi John - looked in my programmes and found an Epson Twain V.5 driver, which I uninstalled as you suggested. It* then *accepted a fresh download from the Epson site (the latest being the Windows 7 version). I then clicked on the scanner in Control Panel - Devices, only to get the same message as before - "WIA driver required for this device". 
So its looking very much like my options are: a) say goodbye to the scanner, or b) fork out to Vuescan for their driver (which worked in the free trial - complete with the Viewscan watermark!). 
As I only use the scanner occasionally, I don't think I'll be giving Viewscan my cash anytime soon. Its a shame, because it scans photographs exceptionally well!


----------

